# How to Legalize Cannabis!



## theloadeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

theories and ideas about how to get pot legalized! Post em here! I have my own theories, but I wanna see what you guys say first. But my question is this... Would you Actually do anything to get it legalized? I mean get up off your bum and work hard for it? Its your ass in jail either way....


----------



## rawgit (Jul 23, 2008)

#1 Stop all purchases of MJ.
#2 Grow your own. 

Petitions with sheeples names mean squat to the bootleggers, and their masters.
$100.00 bills missing from their daily take, make them notice!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 24, 2008)

right idea... good place to hit it at... but everything is balanced my friend....


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 25, 2008)

if it were legal, too many people would stop earning money, and that's no good.


----------



## 4maggio (Jul 26, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I hate money....


No disrespect tlg but you must be either:

1 a democrat
2 someone who is young and wo a job (hence> no money)
3 in jail
4 in forclosure
5 have so much it's a PITA! LOL!! (<no!?)

Just breakin em laod....

Hate it or not, wo money ya don't do much.


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 26, 2008)

We can do what our ancestors did and stand in the middle of the streets holding hands and yelling "LEGALIZE IT" And start singing songs.


----------



## 4maggio (Jul 26, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> We can do what our ancestors did and stand in the middle of the streets holding hands and yelling "LEGALIZE IT" And start singing songs.


What was IT they were yelling for? Did they get it?

I don't like to beg.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

i think if we all stopped buying weed and grew our own, like all weed smokers 
i think the government will see how much money they are making.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 26, 2008)

You all realize that if it gets legalized, then about a million people + will lose their jobs, right? Its going through the transition that the "government" is scared of, because legalizing and taxing is way more "profitable" to the government!


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 27, 2008)

4maggio said:


> What was IT they were yelling for? Did they get it?
> 
> I don't like to beg.


It was for Peace...It was in the 60's and 70's but mainly the 70's.


----------



## 4maggio (Jul 27, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> It was for Peace...It was in the 60's and 70's but mainly the 70's.


OH.. then..

I was just back from VN and into acid, speed and 2ndalls!

Don't remember much about those years... They didn't get total peace.. but some.

Cheers..


----------



## drew420man (Jul 27, 2008)

well rosa parks sat at the front of the bus too free black people. how about every smoker just tokes up whereever they feel. they cant fill the jails with peaceful smokers. i would sit in a jail cell for a few days to have my right to smoke a plant i grew.


----------



## McLovin420 (Jul 27, 2008)

How about you send a couple of emails or make a few calls to your state reps, congressmen & senators. Since we're all stoners here's a stoner link to find yours Contact Officials - NORML. If democrats support the right for a woman to kill a baby why not our right to smoke in our own homes. Republicans support the free market but not your right to a free body. If you don't speak they can't listen but you can guarantee the other side is speaking loud & clear. Be informed & voice your opinion. Know your facts & fight ignorance no matter who's mouth it comes from even your own mothers.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 27, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> You all realize that if it gets legalized, then about a million people + will lose their jobs, right? Its going through the transition that the "government" is scared of, because legalizing and taxing is way more "profitable" to the government!


Firstly i was wondering what jobs would be lost? 
And then you have to understand how many jobs legalization would produce!



McLovin420 said:


> How about you send a couple of emails or make a few calls to your state reps, congressmen & senators. Since we're all stoners here's a stoner link to find yours Contact Officials - NORML. If democrats support the right for a woman to kill a baby why not our right to smoke in our own homes. Republicans support the free market but not your right to a free body. If you don't speak they can't listen but you can guarantee the other side is speaking loud & clear. Be informed & voice your opinion. Know your facts & fight ignorance no matter who's mouth it comes from even your own mothers.


BINGO!!!!! Hempfest this year is going with a "what you can do with hemp" theme. Everything from cloths to gas!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 27, 2008)

Correctional officers, lobbyists, politicians, DEA divisions, Correctional officers, CAMP pilots etc. police officers, sherrifs, tons of administrative workers and clerical workers, pot growers, dealers etc. etc.. I know what your point is, that these are not people that "we" collectively would mind having lose their jobs, with exception to the fact that most of these people don't have a problem with pot, and a good amount of them smoke themselves, have families, and are good community members. I think that it would probably create about the same amount of jobs, but the qualifications and duties of the jobs would be completely different from those that were lost, therefore those that lost their jobs would still be out of work. I could also see a lot of violence coming from the transition, which would not be good. Thats why I would recommend and advocate for regulation, taxation, and registration, as well as Federal studies etc. to insure a slow transition that would allow for a more peaceful process. I would register and pay a fee to smoke completely legally every year!


----------



## 4maggio (Jul 28, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Correctional officers, lobbyists, politicians, DEA divisions, Correctional officers, CAMP pilots etc. police officers, sherrifs, tons of administrative workers and clerical workers, pot growers, dealers etc. etc.. I know what your point is, that these are not people that "we" collectively would mind having lose their jobs, with exception to the fact that most of these people don't have a problem with pot, and a good amount of them smoke themselves, have families, and are good community members. I think that it would probably create about the same amount of jobs, but the qualifications and duties of the jobs would be completely different from those that were lost, therefore those that lost their jobs would still be out of work. I could also see a lot of violence coming from the transition, which would not be good. Thats why I would recommend and advocate for regulation, taxation, and registration, as well as Federal studies etc. to insure a slow transition that would allow for a more peaceful process. I would register and pay a fee to smoke completely legally every year!


AND LAWYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
They would loose HUGE!!!!! case loads (<< = money!)

They are the MFers that would loose the most! And they (lawyers) are all
asshole buddies.... I hope you do not think lawyers in general are going to want it leagalized? 
Wrong! Their 'buddies/politicians' aren't going to let that happen... 

BECAUSE MOST OF THEM ARE STILL ASSOCIATED WITH A LAW FIRM
no matter what OsamaObama says! or any other of those lying bastards say, if they (politicians/lawyers) wanted it (ANY ISSUE ACTUALLY) to happen... it would be a done deal. Like drilling for oil in Anwar (Alaska) god forsaken place, no one can get to it to 'bask in the beauty .. at least no more that a hand full of privleged souls... whatdafuk.. do you know how many carabou there are? Or off shore where the Japaneese are already poised to drill anyway.. Are they STUPID! no.. they are raising the price of oil making it look like the arabs are making it happen (they actually are with the help of politicians) so it makes sense to the public to drill or conver shale.. 

Enforcing the fact that most of the americans have their head in the sand.
I live in Florida, USA.. and am not happy saying this.

Can you tell what I think about lawyers.. 
they are the ones who keep the 'enforcement' preasure in on and in tact, instead of directing that resource (police) to more serious crimes investigations.... 
EVERYWHERE!!!! even in your country (for the most part).

IMO.. it is a sickening subject (Lawyers and politicians).

I'd rather be alone "in my little world.. 
(where I make the rules.. for the most part!)


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 28, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Correctional officers, lobbyists, politicians, DEA divisions, Correctional officers, CAMP pilots etc. police officers, sherrifs, tons of administrative workers and clerical workers, pot growers, dealers etc. etc.. I know what your point is, that these are not people that "we" collectively would mind having lose their jobs, with exception to the fact that most of these people don't have a problem with pot, and a good amount of them smoke themselves, have families, and are good community members. I think that it would probably create about the same amount of jobs, but the qualifications and duties of the jobs would be completely different from those that were lost, therefore those that lost their jobs would still be out of work. I could also see a lot of violence coming from the transition, which would not be good. Thats why I would recommend and advocate for regulation, taxation, and registration, as well as Federal studies etc. to insure a slow transition that would allow for a more peaceful process. I would register and pay a fee to smoke completely legally every year!


 
I don't understand how it would effect half of those people. IE correctional officers.....if anything it would help this particular group. My mom was a CO and they don't really hire more people when more people get locked up. Thats part of the problem.......over crowding in jail. Helped by legal pot. 
And the police officers and sheriffs may actually have the time and get paid and fully staffed so they can take care of the real issues out there. Marijuana isn't going to be legalized without regulation taxation and all that. 
So how can that cause people to loose jobs in the fields you stated *otherr than lawyers* 
The amount of jobs it would create would be much more than any lost. 
Farmers, field hands, mill workers, and not to mention it would give a huge boost to the small business side of things. All you'd have to do is make it like a liquor license, then we'd have coffe shops everywhere!
IMHO


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 28, 2008)

Right type of idea, wrong execution, in my opnion. It could be as simple as distribution thru stores that have liqour licences already. If you make i some new special license you have to have a whole new buaracracy to over see it. I would take a look at the petition drive they have started in Oregon as a way to logically get weed legal. 
In Michigan this makes sense, not all states have the same laws and distribution. When a store receives any liqour in this State, they pay for it when it comes in the door, no credit. So all you would have to do is collect the sintax up front, the distributor submits it to the state, they get there money and they are all done. Let the little guys that have been selling us the papers for years sell the weed to go in em. Everything would have to be grown in our state of course. If the numbers used are logical it will work. If they are not you would end up with the status quo plus some ..., Let me explain. The first part of the petition would state that if your are old enough you can grow your own for your own comsumption, and even share as long as your were not selling it. Marijuana is the number one cash crop in the country so it would apppear some would like to sell it, they would have a license fee of $1000.00. To take it from the grower to the retailor you would be a distributor, much like the liqour companies, with appropriate licensing fees. Liqour prices in our state have set minimums, Marijuana would to. The State minimum would be $45.00/ qt oz, there would not be a maximum, it would be whatever the market will bear. The distributor would pay the grower when he accepts the product for distribution, and collect everything except the retailors profit at the time of delivery. and submits the sintax to the state on a regular basis, like weekly. 
Now lets assume that the pot you grow is worth more than that $180.00/oz. number, there is nothing to stop you from convincing the distributor of that and nothing that stop the retailor from charging more for it if its worth it, the market will decide. Just something to think about. VV


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you! 
And the dealer (store) buys it at cost and sells it at retail. I work for a phone comp. and we buy a phone for 328 turn it around and if we're not getting additional money from the sale (ie: a two year contract) we sell it at retail price. For that particular phone it's 500 dollars. 172 dollars profit. Same thing with bud. Giving growth to small businesses.
But then you have the prob. of companies like marlboro and camel having a monopoly in the market..............or would you? 
With weed the common grower could grow bud just as good with lower overhead. Do you think that would keep the market in check?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 29, 2008)

I think you have to safegaurd the market, you have to allow reasonable limits on the amount of plants grown, those are details that must be filled in by all of us that would benefit from such a ballot initiative. 22 State have some form of ballot initiative there is not a Federal one. Politicians are waking up and the general public is tired of hearing about it. We can make everyone pay attention at the local level and get it done while they sleep. 
I gathered signatures to put medical marijuana on the ballot and attended the meeting where the board certified the signatures, they were stunned. The politicians had been dodging the question with..." Well lets see them get it on the ballot" type bullshit, now its kinda hard for them to come out in support. We are losing everything at the state level just like your state is, California's governor wants to cut state workers back to minimum wage its so bad, and ending the prohibition of Marijuana can be shown to fix this problem IF, it is done in a logical way that is acceptable for the general public. If its not, we will just continue what we are doing now, growing $30 with a B, of untaxed. And the US will go bankrupt. If you follow all of the argument put forth by LEAP, you will see that this is really about saving this country. We have to save the politicians from themselves. Make a legal market for product grown in the United States, of course that would have to be grown in the state were it is purchased. You have to do it at state level. Why?? Because you can specifically show 'Whats in it for me', without getting into all the political bullshit. How did we get a State Lottery and Legal Casino's? They sold us the benefits, school funding, revenue, tourism, jobs. I think they may even pay for some of the advertising about Gambling Responsibly. We have a record deficit, almost 1/2 trillion dollars, and that is just at the federal level, the states can't have deficits, they are going to have to raise taxes or cut services, we could bail them out with legal weed, I don't want to do it forever, and that is why you have to write an end to the sintax into the petition. It starts at $45.00/ oz, sold in 1/4 oz pckages at a minimum of $45.00. According to the Michigan Department of Agriculture, Marijuana is the third leading crop grown in Michigan, retailing around $4000/ lb average. $720 of that would be the sintax, did I mention its included in the MInimum price, and you would pay the normal 6% sales tax to avoid hassels and give another little source of income, plus the facts that it is now a recorded sale, tracking for effect can be set up as easily as the lottery machine, you could even put software in any scan register. 
We could say, ok folks, here is the program, now lets talk about the expected effects. 70,000 pounds @ $720.00 per pound + the 6% sales tax on the average retail sale of $4000.00 for the 70,000 and the increased revenue thru the store, more business for the small businesses. And we haven't even started about talking about the savings to law enforcement, the corrections department or the increase in tourism, which I guess would have to be our number one industry, since the decline of the auto manufacturing jobs.
Have I got you sold yet or should I tell you more?? VV


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 29, 2008)

It is just amazing to me how propaganda*sp can jade a nation for so long!!! 
It's on the way and i really don't think it's that far in the future.


----------



## McLovin420 (Jul 29, 2008)

There are only 2 things that going to keep America from going the way of the roman empire. 1st Americans waking up & telling politicians to stop stealing & spending our money to buy votes. Which is never going to happen because their are just to many people that think the government & tax payers are suppose to support them. Universal health care(government health care) is a prime example of that. With so many government agencies screwed up, look no farther than government schools, & people are begging for government heath care. Someone please tell me the logic behind that one. Government is the problem. 2nd & the most likely is the FAIR TAX. With it you couldn't beat all the good jobs with a stick. If you haven't heard of it please check it out. 

VV California & Michigan are having hard times because they have high taxes. Hell Toyota just pulled out of building a plant that produces the Prius in California & moved it to Mississippi because of the tax rates. America has the second highest corporate tax in the world & we wonder why American companies are leaving. 

On the subject at hand I say let the free market decide don't use government to "level" the playing field. I'll take my constitutional rights raw please without a side of political bs. It'll be like alcohol, the masses will smoke their bud light & a far few will smoke micro brews. Let me have a choice don't force me to buy from this guy when I want it from that guy.

The only way it's going to become legal is like VV said. Stay in their face about it. Remember they work for us & remind them of that fact. If they block do everything with in your power to get the bastard voted out next time. If everyone in this country that smokes stood up with our many voice & said we've had it & we are not going to take it anymore shit would change. Most people are to busy getting watching american idol or to worrying about how they can force their beliefs on you. 

Sorry guys I get carried away sometimes. Remember if your not outraged your not paying attention.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 29, 2008)

I think someone important said, "The purest form of patriotism is rebellion"


----------



## Solo08 (Jul 29, 2008)

have you ever heard of "norml". its actually a program that works in washington d.c. thats trying to get it legal. thats the website link below. theres also a book out explaining everything about marijuana and the guy talks in detail and explains very thoroughly about why marijuana should be legal. the book is actually called "why marijuana should be legal" and heres a link for that on amazon.

Amazon.com: Why Marijuana Should Be Legal: Ed Rosenthal, Steve Kubby, S. Newhart: Books

Marijuana Law Reform - NORML


----------



## 4maggio (Jul 30, 2008)

McLovin420 said:


> VV California & Michigan are having hard times because they have high taxes. Hell Toyota just pulled out of building a plant that produces the Prius in California & moved it to Mississippi because of the tax rates. America has the second highest corporate tax in the world & we wonder why American companies are leaving.
> 
> >>>*Were is the 2nd highest corp tax nfo coming from, McL?
> I was into foregin exchange for some time and generally, the coutries with the highest exchange rates have the highest tax bases.
> ...


Hey McL.. I know a bout the 'carried away' part.. I think it has something to do with being buzzed! LOL!!!! Me too.

Sorry, I hit the wrong button b4 I was ready....

But for y'all in England.. 

I'm betting the queen doesn't get high (on illegal drugs anyway). So her chances of being sympathetic is nil.
your best bet is to get one of the princes (#1) onto the growing experience.. 
Then you'll have a good chance, when the queen becomes the king (figurativly, of course...LOL!!!!)

Hey y'all at the Royal Oak east of pourtsmouth on the bay, (hey, barclay L, Roz, etc.) cheers.. hope all is well...


----------



## McLovin420 (Jul 30, 2008)

4maggio said:


> Were is the 2nd highest corp tax nfo coming from, McL?


Japan has a total corporate tax rate of 39.54 The US's is 39.27
The Tax Foundation - U.S. States Lead the World in High Corporate Taxes

When compared to other OECD countries:
24 U.S. states have a combined corporate tax rate higher than top-ranked Japan. 
32 states have a combined corporate tax rate higher than third-ranked Germany. 
46 states have a combined corporate tax rate higher than fourth-ranked Canada. 
All 50 states have a combined corporate tax rate higher than fifth-ranked France.

The FAIR TAX would eliminate corporate taxes. With no taxes on business companies would flock to the US. The FAIR TAX would also do away with all pay roll taxes, capital gains taxes & death taxes. I don't know about you but the thought of keeping more of my money is a very nice thought indeed.



4maggio said:


> At the time (1982) a HarleyDavison Sotail custom cost: $9,200 in the USA (I had just bought one 2 months b4 the assignment started.)
> While was there, I went to the HD dealer (XXX something or another) and the same bike was $13,000.. something about EU taxes...


You have to remember tariff taxes. You have to pay more for products made outside the country. 



4maggio said:


> The BS is what it is all about McL.. WO it the politacal BS (backhanded promises) those empty promises they make b4 the elections might be fulfilled.


This is why we have to confront them about their bs. We put them in office & we can just as easily send someone else. I think the biggest problem is our school system. Your taught just enough to be a good little citizen. Do your kids & the world a favor & send your children to private school. Many years from now when people are discussing what caused the break up of the USA teachers unions & government schools will shoulder a large portion of the blame. If we let government have our health care it's the beginning of the end for our freedom.

Government should fear it's citizens not the other way around.

Contact your reps today. The only way it's going to change is for the people to force them & if you sit quietly in your room your part of the problem. Wake up & become part of the solution.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 30, 2008)

Interesting , I guess I really haven't made my self clear here. To begin with I am a member of NORML and ASA. I have a fair idea of some of what is going on, I have heard Ethan Nedelmen in person and seen Howard Woolridge at a couple of locations. Common thought train are whether to get politicians to change law at the federal level or state level. And in another ten or twenty years that might happen. 
If, you can raise 1/4 million, the amount needed to begin a successful petition drive in my state, you just bypass the politicians and put it on the ballot for the voters to decide. I do hope that California and Oregon are successful with the petition drives, unless a lot of folks get busy collecting signatures it ain't gonna happen, and the way I am reading it Jack and his group have just about shot their wad. 
I read a press release today that said 57% of adults have tried Marijuana at some point in their lives, the majority know it is less dangerous than alcohol. AND if you can show them what is in it for them, they will sign your petition. You would just have to show the research that backs up what you say. Being the goal oriented type, you set a 5 year goal, "We expect the 'sintax revenue to be at least $xxx,xxx,xxx. If at the five year mark the goal has been met or exceeded the sintax gets cut in half. And at 10 years, if we have acheived our gaol of $x,xxx,xxx,xxx. then the sintax goes away. We would like to get the budgets back in balance, we know if you give the politicians a income source with no end, they will spend it like there is no end."
*And, just to make sure we will have a clear majority, you also freeze the taxes on tobacco and alcohol at current levels, the folks that drink and smoke are tired of being the whipping boys for the budget woes, which are caused to at least some extent by our drug laws.* 
I have thought about this for longer than 10 minutes. I know what the numbers work out like, and they are way understated, still would wipe out the deficit for the state of Michigan, even if it is the high tax rate on corporations that caused the problem. Funny the co's say its the high wages. Believe me for Michigan it is the decline of American made car sales, which can be coorrelated to the increase in prison population, a million less cars sold, a million more people in prison. They aren't buying many cars.
Don't fugg with the 'government' go to the people. VV


----------



## 4maggio (Jul 30, 2008)

High VV...

I make light.. because I've been in the game for 45 years and am loosing hope, or at least, loosing sight of any leaglization. Sorry.

Thanks for the back up data on corporate taxes.. 
I was going to overall public taxation... and exchange rates.

You make a good argument.. The won't let me rep you again.. say I have to spread it 'around'.. not sure how much 'around' is though.

Go NORMAL...


----------



## McLovin420 (Jul 30, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> *And, just to make sure we will have a clear majority, you also freeze the taxes on tobacco and alcohol at current levels, the folks that drink and smoke are tired of being the whipping boys for the budget woes, which are caused to at least some extent by our drug laws.*


I have to disagree here man I think the reason taxes are so high on alcohol & tobacco is because politicians know people will continue to pay. Plus they know the general public doesn't care as long as it's not them & it's for education.

I'm not saying the high corporate tax rate is Michigan only problem but it is certainly a major player. 

A large portion of the problem the automotive industry is labor unions. Plus they don't make quality cars anymore. Why buy a Ford car that does good to get 150,000 when I can buy a Toyota or Honda that'll go 300,000 & keep its value for longer. 

AS far as legalization it sounds like you know a bit more than I about the process. Sure I call & email my reps. about it a few times a year but I'm going to do more. For all your hard work I say thanks brother. You inspire me to be more involved. This buds for you VV


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 30, 2008)

McLovin420 said:


> I have to disagree here man I think the reason taxes are so high on alcohol & tobacco is because politicians know people will continue to pay. Plus they know the general public doesn't care as long as it's not them & it's for education.


Sin tax right? 
I agree, taxes are high b/c we'll pay them.......just like income tax.....we'll pay them, not right of them but we do it anyways. But there are so mayny taxes we don't see. 35 cents a gallon of gas or some shit like that, for roads. Smokes, Alcohol, and gambling is where florida gets most funding from school. 

Honestly we need to spread our tax dollars more appropriately. I mean if they actually used income tax to pay for schooling, roads, environment we might get some where! Billions of dollars that go straight into the pockets of the bankers.

Sad really.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh I certainly agree that is the reason they keep raising the taxes on tobacco and alcohol. My point in doing this is simple. Name the lobbies against Marijuana legalization. Now write a bill that two of those lobbies would have to support?? It would be a little hard for the liqour industry and the tobacco industry to come out against a bill that is in the interest of their customers, don't you think. 
And the taxes paid by the smokers and drinkers pays for the war on drugs, that is what they are tired of, their taxes keep raising, it is a regressive tax. What is needed is fiscal responsabilty on the part of the legislature. It is not a good use of our tax dollars to continue this stupid war, they don't put the drugs in jail, and they can't keep them out of the jails. Oh yeah, they are winning. Just something to think about. I am done defending. VV
't


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 30, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> And the taxes paid by the smokers and drinkers pays for the war on drugs, that is what they are tired of, their taxes keep raising, it is a regressive tax. What is needed is fiscal responsabilty on the part of the legislature


That clears it up!!!!! 

A common enemy between foes causes an alliance? Makes sense.....we did it Afgahnistan*sp against the Russians..........wait......bad example but you get the idea! 

Marlboro and Camel would make a shit ton off of legal weed! They have all the tools and space already! I'm sure as soon as it's legal there will be Packs on the shelves full of joints.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 30, 2008)

Not if we write the bill. VV


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 30, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Not if we write the bill. VV


Does Norml have lobbiests*sp?


----------



## 4maggio (Jul 30, 2008)

I just saw on tv that bush sighned a federal bill that would decriminalize posession of 100gr of MJ.

Is that a start!? I know that it still has to pass, what the congress/senate.. one of them.. and AHs being AHs, will probably axe it.

This is a first!? yes? or did I miss it prviously when I wasn't paying attention in the 60s, 70, and 80s? LOL!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jul 30, 2008)

Support states rights. The best thing for legalization right now is medical marijuana. If we continue to make it a states rights issue and fight on the local level the fed will have to back down and let the states decide. I support this initiative, SAFER - Home they were successful at making 1 OZ of pot legal to carry in the Denver, Boulder, Colorado Springs area. It's a political statement if local law enforcement does not enforce these laws the fed will have to re-write their own. Mason is getting lots of press and part of what he is doing is killing propaganda and uncovering the hippocracy of marijuana laws. Grassroots bottom-up local movements such as these are our best chance right now. So if you really want to change pot laws stand up for it in you local town/state.


----------



## McLovin420 (Jul 30, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Oh I certainly agree that is the reason they keep raising the taxes on tobacco and alcohol. My point in doing this is simple. Name the lobbies against Marijuana legalization. Now write a bill that two of those lobbies would have to support?? It would be a little hard for the liqour industry and the tobacco industry to come out against a bill that is in the interest of their customers, don't you think.
> And the taxes paid by the smokers and drinkers pays for the war on drugs, that is what they are tired of, their taxes keep raising, it is a regressive tax. What is needed is fiscal responsabilty on the part of the legislature. It is not a good use of our tax dollars to continue this stupid war, they don't put the drugs in jail, and they can't keep them out of the jails. Oh yeah, they are winning. Just something to think about. I am done defending. VV
> 't


I agree man but why are you against letting big corporations in on the action? In the long run it's only beneficial to use the consumer to have more competition. They have tools in place to begin widespread distribution. It would give farmers that have been put out of business by all this anti smoking crap a way to support themselves. I know in my state their has been a few farms go under because they can't make money on tobacco. The way to kill any market is to regulate it to death. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is just because you don't agree with Camel selling weed don't prevent someone who may smoke cigs from smoking thier favrite brand in both.I'm sure sombody somewhere wants a pack of camel lefties or marlboro greens. Remember the whole reason weed is illegal right now is because someone pushed their views & beliefs on us. We need big corporations because they have big money & big connections. Would big tobacco really support a bill that writes them out of the profits? No.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Jul 30, 2008)

If pot were legal im sure many people would start there own grows, but not everyone would obviously! So people would still be wheelin and dealin, not to mention the government would no doubt tax its sale somehow. Hardcore dealers would still make money because they would just grow the biggest and best strains and have bud thats better then anyone elses.

Small time dealers would be the only people losing money but, most small time dealers already have jobs on the side. 

The legalization of marijuana shouldnt be about money to stoners like you and me, it should be about being able to smoke and grow all day everyday without having to hide your stash or worry about prosecution. Screw profit, let the government worry about all that.


----------



## budlover1234 (Jul 30, 2008)

i got it made since i live in cali!!

Hopefully we get enough votes **crosses fingers**


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 30, 2008)

> McLovin420 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree man but why are you against letting big corporations in on the action? In the long run it's only beneficial to use the consumer to have more competition. They have tools in place to begin widespread distribution.
> ...


What are you talking about, the tobacco companies don't make profit off weed now. This bill would freeze the tax on the products the sell in our state at the current level. What are they going to do, tell their customers they want them to pay more tax because we aren't going to let them control the weed market.

I have to apoligize, I forgot to mention that because Marijuan is no longer illegal, neither is growing hemp. What I have against big business getting into it is because they are big business. It's a state issue as far as I am concerned. 

You know its funny the last time I brought this shit up some one pointed out more tobacco is sold then weed. Of course the major share of it now is not grown in this country. We don't need and don't want any imported bullshit, local product, local consumption and tell me the price isn't good enough at $45.00 pre quarter oz. If it is not reasonable I'll just keep doing what I am doing. 
Michigan gets a large part of its produce from CANANDA. They grow it using Hydroponics. Is their weather better than ours, no, we just aren't encouraged to gow hydro, might grow some weed too. Michigan State University is a land grant agricultural college. You know how many classes the offer on hydroponics?? zero. You are right farmers have problems, growing hemp could sure help at $600/ acre. Small business is the back bone that doesn't leave the state. All over the world folks are growing hydro veggies and fish in the same operation. could feed the world locally and end the problem of oil shortage by not shipping produce acrross the country, better food, grown to ripeness not picked and packed two weeks before its ready, hard as a rock tasteless produce, fresh,grown here, consumed here healthy food. 
Hemp milk cost about 50% more than soy milk, is better for you and taste better, so I am told, must be true because the hemp milk sales are climbing and the soy milk ( think milk of magnesia) sales are declining. 
Sorry I forgot the Hemp, the North Dakota farmers will forgive me won't ya guys,,, guys,,,, I'll be back later goatta go talk. VV


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 4, 2008)

Lol. everyone is now arguing over obstacles! When the numbers show themselves, there are no obstacles, only the decision to get up and do something! Imagine door to door promoters, business to business information demos, flags in yards and driveways, signs in businesses, public talks and serious protests, strikes, petitions, intelligent people writing proposals, a demanded amendment to the constitution! Get up, and out, and bring the so many that we all know that are either smokers or supporters, and go make the difference, organize and attack! the people are this country! We are this country, and we make it what it is!


----------



## McFatty's (Aug 4, 2008)

First off, I'm glad I found this site.

Exhibit A: Amendment 1 of the US Constitution:
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

Exhibit B: The Holy Bible, Chapter 1, Vs 11-12, 26, 29
_11 _Then God said, "Let the land produce vegetation: seed-bearing plants and trees on the land that bear fruit with seed in it, according to their various kinds." And it was so. _12_ The land produced vegetation: plants bearing seed according to their kinds and trees bearing fruit with seed in it according to their kinds. And God saw that it was good. _26_ Then God said, "Let us make man in our image, in our likeness, and let them rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air, over the livestock, over all the earth, and over all the creatures that move along the ground." _29_ Then God said, "I give you every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth and every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food.

I have come to the conclusion that possession and use of marijuana should be protected under our 1st Amendment right towards freedom of religion. According to the Bible, we were given _all_ the seed bearing plants to consume, and not being able to "prohibits the free exercise thereof."

The Bible also said that God made man in his image, and God gave us Cannabinoid Receptors. That means that there is a part of our anatomy which its sole purpose is to absorb THC.

Also, posted Aug 1, Newswise Medical News | Turned-off Cannabinoid Receptor Turns on Colorectal Tumor Growth
This, in short, is an article about the effects of Cannabinoids on cancer cells, specifically Colorectal (colon and rectum) cancers. It was found that Cannabinoids help reduce colon inflammation and polyps by up to 50% in tests with mice. It also shows that Cannabinoids cause apoptosis (essentially a programmed death within the cell itself) in cancerous cells.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 5, 2008)

well put, but might I remind you that faith religion belief and lifestyle are all completely different things rolled up into one sticky burrito, religion should certainly not be restricted to "socially acceptable". I have never met a true Christian.


----------



## 4maggio (Aug 5, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> well put, but might I remind you that faith religion belief and lifestyle are all completely different things rolled up into one sticky burrito, religion should certainly not be restricted to "socially acceptable". I have never met a true Christian.



And I might add dragon>>> 

I wonder what the Koran has to say about that?! 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mr Obama: do you wish to clarify? LOL!!!!

No really, the US has 'god' woven into its' constitution, laws and lifestyle, much like the middle east has muslim woven itnto it. 
Why should the US change and there can be no change in the middle east religious stance (<<rhetorical! lol!!)

BUT! Why is it that there are their issues (in the news media) with muslems and the 'disrespect' for alah/koran (<< alah.. yes? do I have the right one?) 
their koran but in the US rligion and the bible should be removed from its' political culture?!!!!

I'm not a religious guy but come on! 
If it shouldn't be an issue, it souldn't be an issue on either side of the fence.

"True Christian"? <<< Why are you looking for one!??? LLLOOOLLL!!!

Religious wars, like racisim will never die because our governments use them as a 'smoke screen' to 'cover up' all the other shit they cram up our butts.

Have a nice day all.. Sorry for the ranting..


----------



## McLovin420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Most people are to afraid of freedom anymore they want the government to do all for them. Look no further than government schools & universal health care for your proof. That's why you don't here politicians promise freedom instead the promise government handouts & more control look not further than government schools & government health care. I have smoker friends that I can't even get to follow a link & sign an email to the their congressmen & senators on this subject. Oh what a long hard battle that is still a head.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 5, 2008)

...and that is the problem. I read an article today, one of the folks that signed as a co-sponsor to Barney Franks bill, I think one of 7, hadn't read the bill, he just thought it was another Medical MJ bill, so he told hios staff to add his name, then he saw the bill which decriminalizes up to 100 grams, thought he had made a boo-boo. He has been receiving lots of phone calls.......thanking him for taking this stance, I think it was 80% for 20% against. He is a little suprised. 
Remember the 'moral majority'? When I went to see Ethan Nedelman's speak at U of M one of the things he mentioned that is so frustrating for him, friends he used to smoke with for years won't admit it. 
If you can write an acceptable proposal, and clearly demonstrate why the average non-pot smoking person should vote for it, I think you can get the same kind of response. For years, ever since the tobacco companies lost, the whipping boy for taxes has been tobacco and liqour. FREEZE THOSE TWO TAXES IN YOUR PROPOSAL. Say to the smokers and drinkers, look folks, its time for the pot heads to start paying thier 'fair share' of taxes. Its also time for some fiscal responsability. There is already a bill making its way thru the house which would decriminalize marijuana possesion at the federal level. We need to act NOW, before the politicians figure out how much money we are talking about. If we let them do it, we will hve the same bullshit as we did with the lottery. Remember the Lottery was supposed to supplement what was being spent on education, the extra money would give us a first class school system? And what happened is education disappered from the general fund budget, school funding actually dropped, they spent the money on other things. One fifth of our State General Fund goes to the Corrections Department, they get more money than our education system, how do you like them apples, and for what???
I just printed out the Office of National Drug Control Policy Report for 2008, its impressive, and I could win any debate about Marijuan and its harm just using thier figures and logic, let alone the information I know is available about the effects of Marijuna for your health. On page 12 of the report the have an ecxellent graphic. What they are trying to do is show why it so hard to stamp out Marijuana. It is titled,
Method of Obtaining Most Recently Used Marijuana Among Past Years Users. Wow.
There is a big pie on the left to show where people got thier last marijuana. Why? I don't know , lets see what they found out. 53% got thier last Marijuana for free or shared it. Hmmm. 43% bought it, they minority again. 1% grew it, uhhu, shame on us, 1% traded for it and 2% said nanahaha, they were unspecified. Now we go from that pie chart to another interesting set of pies. These pies are going to show us the source that those 43% BUYIT from and were the actual transaction takes place. They are labeled SOURCE and LOCATION. dOUBLE WOW. 16%, Someone just met or did not know well. 3% said nanahaha they were unspecified, 3% relative or family member. 78% bought it from a friend. OK, lets reflect. They have just spent a trillion dollars on a war, the title for this report is MARIJUANA: THE GREATEST CAUSE OF ILLEGAL DRUG ABUSE. And you are telling me that the majority of people get it for free and the majority of people that buy it, buy it from a friend??? SOme thing is wrong here Homer, friends wouldn't let friends drive drunk, why would a friend let you buy marijuana, I mean that would make him not my friend, right?? 
Ok, maybe we can come back to that one lets look at where they buy it. LOCATION. 3% on school property, 6% inside a public building, 14% nanahaha, 22% Outside in a public area. 55% of the time they bought it Inisde home, apt,or dorm. (isn't the dorm school property?) Would you want your kids to go to those houses?? So basically there isn't anything they can do about it?

And the most damning piece of evidence?


> Total Past Year Marijuana Users Age 12 or Older = 25.4 million


NOW do you see what a problem Marijuana is, friends sell it to friends and stay friends, we want bar fights, and we always wanted to be commandoes, just not with real criminals, they shot back. VV


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 5, 2008)

well, all of those results are to be expected, one thing you may want to think about, those 55% of purchases, where does the money go to? Thats really the questions, as marijuana sales it is widely advertised feeds terrorism (lol, government terror). I would say those purchases made in homes and apt.s go to pay bills more than anything else (as I know many families that rely on it!). Aren't those figures based on a national survey? where those that took the survey are mostly scared of persecution? Certainly am not looking for a true Christian, just pointing out that I have never met one. You may want to inform your friends McLovin, that if they won't do anything about it, they can't say a damn thing about "the man", or getting arrested/a ticket for herbs. You may want to let them know that if it is you or your family that gets caught up, you will be going after them like its all their fault (which it is because they refuse to act). I have lost a couple friends because they are too scared, and basically told them that once they lose their fear, they can come see me!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 5, 2008)

> theloadeddragon said:
> 
> 
> > well, all of those results are to be expected, one thing you may want to think about, those 55% of purchases, where does the money go to? Thats really the questions, as marijuana sales it is widely advertised feeds terrorism (lol, government terror).
> ...


That is all interesting, I guess I really haven't made myself clear. What we have to do is give them a reason that they can talk about, like "I heard that new Marjuana bill will wipe out the State deficit, and allow us to get better police protection. Heard anything about that?" It simple, if you want me to buy what you are selling show me how it can benefit me, personally. How did they sell us the lottery? How did they sell us the Casino's? We don't have to re-invent the goddam wheel, we just have to steer it in the right direction. We have to stop all the bullshit defense and go on offense, ELIMINATE THE DEFICIT IN MY STATE, YOU HAVE MY VOTE. Tell me when I get some balls too come talk to you, maybe, right after hell freezes. And did you hear 'they' busted another MMJ dispensery? ANd shot the mayors two dogs? VV


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 5, 2008)

lol, if 75% is what they are reinvesting then they are fuckin up. I know for a fact that 90% of Cali dealers only reinvest 40% of their resale or retail price, getting at least a 50-60% profit ratio (doubling their money), even the dealers that buy from the dealers make that much. the states surrounding Cali do exactly the same thing, and the states in the deep south push the profit all the way up to 80% (undeniable fact). The reinvest basically the same amount every time, averaging it out, and they do use the money to pay their bills. Indeed it is typically the guy right next to the grower that gets the extra cash to buy cars etc. and still pays his/her bills with it, and the further down the line you go, the more and more the money is used to pay strait bills... on average the herb goes through 8-15 people before it gets to 50 an eighth (which I will never pay by the way). Talking and networking and supporting verbally is doing something, door to door and bus. to bus. is just doing more, lobbying is the best way, take your deficit theory to the senate and your congressmen, they will laugh at you. You should take a look at what gets spent to run everything, where the money is Really coming from (Federal Reserve bank/International Bankers), and you will discover that taxing pot will never take away the deficit. Just enforcing the taxes will cost bucu bucks. Where was the bust? link to it? How about not going to jail/prison? Is that not benifit enough? How about not being concerned for your personal safety, freedom, and basic liberties? Is that not benifit enough? Those numbers are bullshit, way more money gets spent on all of those drugs, and pot too... and I wouldn't be surprised if pot actually outdoes all of the other ones. Very Very little pot is being imported into the US anymore, I have personally witness "wars" over just this... for example, Asians are now raiding grow ops underground in the Very NW of the US, taking all the plants and equipment, and warning not to retaliate. This shit has been going on for years! I have infiltrated every level of the "game" and know full well how it works (from the plantations, all the way down to your 50 an 1/... thats why I got out years ago, and sit back and watch and listen to the contacts that I have about whats going on... its a huge fucking mess, a bubble that won't take long to burst, and when it does, its all of us that are just peaceably growing our own that will be just fine. Lol, I was talking about a few friends that were in political and legislative positions (smokers!) to make a difference just by doing a few simple things, and out of greed and fear they chose not too (actually putting a few of my other friends that were their friends into prison for life!). I really wish I didn't know what I was talking about.... because I know for FACT that the GOV is making Trillions on this industry by keeping it illegal, or should I say, the banks!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 5, 2008)

No the Government does not make money off pot, and I don't care how you slice it, they spend money trying to fight against it. Is there a distribution system for Maijuana? Well yes, and it doesn't matter if it ten layers or two. If you take a look at the amount of Marijuana seized at the southern border fromm April of 2007 to March of 2008, 990,705.35 kilos you might think there is some being imported as well, which is another point of legalization, we can grow our own, we don't need to import it. Its not like cocaine or heroin.
Of the twelve states that have Medical Marijana, only two states have put it through the Legislative Process and only one Governor has signed, Bill Richardson in New Mexico. That is why I am saying you do i by ballot initiative not the legislative process.
Page 10 is interesting, subsection 16 has one line and a big blank green box. MARIJUANA ACCOUNTS FOR TWO OUT OF FIVE ARRESTS FOR DRUG VIOLATIONS.
Cosidering that 1/2 of the arrest are for drugs, I find this one hard to believe.

Subsection 17 is just bizzare. 17 However, Marijuana Arrests Do Not Translate to a Large Share of Offenders In Prison. It shows 0.3% Marijuana Possesion Only. 1/2 of the arrests and 0.3% in Prison. Why are we building prisons, why do we have a million more people in prison than we did 30 years ago. I am telling you this is so full of holes its comical. They are trying to answer all of the problems that have been shown, are not really problems, Marijuana is the problem because they say so. 

The source for this information: Bureau of Jusice Statictics, _Prisoners in 2004_ (October 2005 ) and _2004 Survey of Inmates in State Correctional Facilities, _unpublished tabulations (Febuary 200. VV


----------



## KoseGrower (Aug 5, 2008)

if cannabis becomes to much of a problem, for example too many people being arrested for possesion, then the government will losen the laws because at the end of the day they will need to control it and the only way to stay in control will be to legalise it, and they will make a fuck load of money off it aswell

so just keep smoking/growing


----------



## McLovin420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jury_nullification


----------



## Taylorn (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's a way... Congress is voting on HR. 5847 which would decriminalize possession at the federal level.

Govit: HR 5843 - To eliminate most Federal penalties for possession of mariju

Vote, and send your vote to your reps on Govit. It's all automatic and only takes a minute. Congress needs to hear from as many constituents as possible.


----------



## ChristianConservative (Aug 11, 2008)

MJ isn't legal yet becuase politicians are afraid they'll lose votes if they're labeled as being "soft on drugs," and the REAL reason they're afraid of that is that not enough voters have called and written their elected officials to tell them, in a polite, friendly way, that you the voter will support an end to mj prohibition. The Federal law will change when a majority of Congress, the Senate, and the President agree to the change. We need 300 people to each volunteer to write their Congressman and Congresswoman, 70 to write their Senator, and 50 to write the President and his advisors. That's 420 people, each taking a few minutes each week to write a letter and also maybe have a little letter-writing party so that the Congressperson, Senator, or President/advisor hears from a few people each week. 

Hey, if you're willing to be the one to work for change with YOUR elected official, post a note back saying so, and tell us the State and name of the congressperson, Senator, or whoever you'll be working with. 

There are currently three different bills in the Congress that could reduce penalties for mj; this really is the time to step up, get involved in the political process, and make a difference. (And by the way: You can find your congressperson's name and address at _https://forms.house.gov/wyr/welcome.shtml_ and find out how he or she voted on Hinchey-Rohrbacher 2007 at _http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2007/roll733.xml_

If you're interested in more info, google "Hinchey Rohrbacher" or HR 5842 or HR 5843.

If you're ready to really start to make a difference, just post back the State and name of the politician you'll be working with. Reading and net-posting and blogging is fun, but writing those letters is what gets their attention, because they know somebody motivated enough to write a letter is motivated enough to vote. So who's ready to write?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll repeat it one more time, of the 12 states that have some form of medical marijuana only one state passed it thru the legislature and had it signed into law, New Mexico. 22 States have the ballot initiative, all you have to do is show the people in your State what is in it for them. VV


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ite so where does all da money from stings and shit go to. I know it just dont stay in evidence all its life.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 11, 2008)

You are correct that 'they' take forefiture money, many times illegally, still doesn't match the money spent. They don't get the value for the drugs. VV


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ohh good look on dat leeson bra.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 11, 2008)

*I think if we were to all grow a patch,and on the same day call the law at the same time.Get media coverage.show that alot of us are professional people with good lives and we deserve the right to choose what we consume...Lot of us in jail but most likely ticketed and it will overwelm the county government and jail system.double the size of the courts workload.I have a clean record ,immaculate but ill tarnish it for a good surefire wake up call to the us!!!!!Guess i should do the congressman thing first though.If one of ya can figure a way..Im in!!!!
Im not going to forget about this shit...
*


----------



## Granny Toker (Aug 12, 2008)

Loadeddragon-when you said you've never met a true christian, what did you mean?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 12, 2008)

I meant that I have never met a person that follows Christian guidelines through and through, believes without a doubt in Jesus and God, has faith in Jesus and God guiding them, and lives their life according to the Bible as it is literally translated (with respect to the numerous innuendo, inference, and reference in the bible ), and I mean a person that without even talking to them you could see: They walk with Jesus in their heart truly and without any misgivings. I mean more than that as well, but it is hard to put into words... the best that I can do is say, "our actions belie our words, gestures, and stated intentions".... do you know what I mean?


----------



## McLovin420 (Aug 12, 2008)

But we are only human & incapable of living without sin. Come to where I live & you'll meet a fair amount. I'm sure on some days you could call anyone of them a hypocrite but are they trying. We are all doing the best we can. I'm not a Christian but most of my family are & I used to think the same way. Over time I come to realize they are only flesh & bone same as me capable of the same emotions, needs, wants, envy's & desires.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 13, 2008)

but its WHEN people DECIDE to try that I am talking about.... nevermind


----------



## Granny Toker (Aug 13, 2008)

I do know what you are saying. My belief is simply a person who believes Christ as the son of God is a Christian. As Christians we are to model ourselves after Jesus. God knows we are only human and are sinners. The old testament is not what we are to fashion our lives upon. Jesus fulfilled all those requirements. Jesus asked us to love him and our neighbors. Easy enough. Well, almost easy enough; sometimes our neighbors try our patience. Peace.


----------



## Granny Toker (Aug 13, 2008)

One more comment. There are many, many references in the bible regarding persons who have doubts. I believe it too is part of being a Christian.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 13, 2008)

"My belief is simply a person who believes Christ as the son of God is a Christian." True, what I meant, is that Christians are supposed to believe that and "model ourselves after Jesus". I have noticed many many times that people will say they believe Christ is the son of God just to be accepted, and CHOOSE CONSCIOUSLY not to model themselves after Jesus....


----------



## Granny Toker (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, kind of hypocritical. I've met tons of people like that too. They give Christians a bad name.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 13, 2008)

yes they do, though I make no claim at being Christian, have just read the Bible tons and studied it a lots...


----------



## darksys (Aug 14, 2008)

overthrow the goverment from the inside get one of us elected as president.....lol or start picketing the whitehouse with legalize Marijuana


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 14, 2008)

When you see an article in your local paper about the high cost of prison; respond in a talkback, or write a letter to the editor.

Today my local paper wrote an article about a substantial, across the board, statewide pay raise for prison guards, who are woefully underpaid. 

In a talkback, I reminded readers that my State's Legislature wrote just under 1,500 new laws last session. New laws equal new criminals created by statute. 

I suggested that maybe some old laws should be reconsidered. Outdated laws like cannabis prohibition.

Cannabis accounts for more arrests than *all violent crimes combined*. Should not priority be given to violent offenses?

It puts the idea out there among regular folks that cannabis prohibition is absurd in light of true threats to public safety.


----------



## ChristianConservative (Aug 18, 2008)

If you'd like to write a comment about a couple of articles that are actually circulating in the Washington blogosphere, check out
The Hill Blog» Blog Archive » Criminalization of Marijuana Must End and 
The Hill Blog» Blog Archive » Marijuana Decriminalization Bill Ignores the Facts
And just a word about how we can all help bring a little extra credibility to the discussion: Polite, friendly comments are more likely to have an impact than comments with profanity or ridicule. I think it was Mahatma Ghandi who said, "First they ignore us. Then they laugh at us. Then they fight us. Then we win." When we swear, they laugh. When we stick to the point, they fight. When we keep it polite, we win.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2008)

very interesting... the first there Criminalization must end, didn't really teach me anything new.
But the second one, very interesting to read and analyze the White Houses position on why pot is illegal. The numbers presented are obviously inaccurate, as I am sure there are probably about 15 million users in California and Oregon alone. You would think they would also admit that those prison number reflect State prisons only, not all prisons/jails, as well as the fact that most states have made Cannabis possession its least concern, and usually imposes only a fine (just to carry out the "justice" held in the federal law). Not to mention the States that have medical laws, there, a law enforcement officer usually would rather not get involved. It really is the ONDCP that we have to take it to to get things changed federally. That is probably our number one Obstacle, the ONDCP, the FDA is small potatoes (and would show evidence to support if it were hard fact, and the FDA wouldn't be put in a Federal crunch because everywhere else the Fed stays strong in keeping it illegal), and the White House follows the policies of its President (for the most part).


----------



## SWIM (Aug 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> theories and ideas about how to get pot legalized! Post em here! I have my own theories, but I wanna see what you guys say first. But my question is this... Would you Actually do anything to get it legalized? I mean get up off your bum and work hard for it? Its your ass in jail either way....



you inspired me to do something..... i started a website real talk Legal Someday


----------

